# various pics



## mats808

Here are some of my pics. These aren't good photos by any means but I still wanted to share.









Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Pakan' black form
This plant originally had really dark leaves that looked almost black. I think I can get the leaves to start getting darker again if I increase the light but I'm waiting for a runner to mature a little before I change anything.









Melanotaenia praecox 'Pagai 2008' F1s. These are still one of my favorites. Thanks to Gary Lange for collecting and sharing this beautiful fish. It's amazing how different these look as compared to what you would find in your average petshop.









Anubias sp. 'Gabon'. Cool looking Anubias. Rarely seen in the U.S. I got this plant as a back end piece with a single leaf which was pretty round. It eventually grew 2 side shoots but the leaves weren't as round. Each new leaf is getting closer in shape to the original one which is now dead. I'm curious to see how round these leaves can get.









Anubias pynaertii. True A. pynaertii is hard to find in the U.S. and one of my favorites. The shape and mottling of the leaves are pretty cool. If you look in the center toward the bottom of the pic there's a good shot of one of the rounder leaves of the sp. 'Gabon'.

Peace,
aaron


----------



## looking4roselines

Good job on that c bullosa Aaron. It looks nice and healthy. Is it grown in pure AS?

I have a runner from sarakei (submersed grown in Malay AS) with pink leaves (turns brownish/green as it matures). Wanna swap runners when they're ready?

I also traded an anubias labled as 'gabon' but the leaves are much slender than the one you have. I am wondering if mine is mislabled.


----------



## mats808

Hi Xue,
I'm just happy the bullosa is still alive. We should be able to do a trade eventually. Honestly I might want to wait until my plant gets a little bigger though.

I originally tried to grow it submersed but it wasn't doing well in my setup. I pulled it and tried to grow it emersed on a bed of sphagnum to help get it established. It lost several leaves until there were only 3 then it sat there dormant for a couple of months. Eventually it threw a runner and as the runner grew I slowly sprinkled on more and more aquasoil over the next couple of months. So right now it's growing in mostly aquasoil. The original plant now has 2 leaves but I'm not sure if it will ever throw another. So I actually have a 2 leaf plant, the runner in the pic, and a second runner with a single leaf. I kind of want the original plant to throw a new leaf or the small runner to mature and throw another runner before I cut it. Sorry for being so cautious but this plant scares me a little.

I'm not sure about the Anubias you have but in the pics I've seen the plant reffered to as sp. Gabon always has really wide rounder typed leaves. I believe my plant was originally acquired from a botanical garden that had the plant in their collection before all the tissue cultured, hybridized (intentional/unintentional) Anubias hit the scene. I'm pretty confident that it's what it's supposed to be. Of course anyone could collect an Anubias from Gabon and call it sp. Gabon as well. Is your plant wild collected? If it is please send me a pic. 

Aaron


----------



## mats808

Here are some new pics. I've been busy and haven't posted in a while.








Crypt. sp. Kota Tinggi spathe









Crypt. striolata 'Lundu' spathe









Buce. orientalis 'Malinau'









I'm not sure what this is but it's really small and nice (the small purplish leaves)









Buce. motleyana 'Circle Leaf'

I'll try to post more pics when I have time.


----------



## looking4roselines

The pattern on the striolata is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## mats808

Thanks Xue. What do you think the tiny purplish thing is?


----------



## mats808

More pics:








Anubias barteri var. glabra









Bucephalandra sp. Malinau 3 'Red Vein'









Anubias pynaertii









Anubias sp. Gabon


----------



## mats808

Bucephalandra sp. Macam 2









Bucephalandra sp. Sokan 3 'Shine Blue'









Bucephalandra sp. 'Silver Powder'









Bucephalandra sp. 'Velvet Leaf'


----------



## mats808

[/URL]
Cryptocoryne keei 'Bau' by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Cryptocoryne keei 'Bau' (update)








[/URL]
Anubias pynaertii spathe by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias pynaertii spathe








[/URL]
Anubias heterophylla by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias heterophylla spathe








[/URL]
coffeefolia w/ developing spathe by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia with spathe forming. The spathe (including the peduncle) is now about 8 inches long. As you can see the peduncle is red like the petioles of new leaves. It hasn't opened yet. I'll try posting another pic when it does.








[/URL]
Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata 'Kuching' by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata


----------



## mats808

[/URL]
various Bucephalandra by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Various Bucephalandra. I've been going to the hospital recently for stomach problems (3 times in 7 months) and every time I get home there are more holes in my leaves. All tests have been negative and we may have figured out the problem so hopefully I'll stay out of the hospital for good and I'll be able to grow nicer specimen plants.  The fish swimming near the middle of the photo is a male Procatopus sp. 'Mundemba Gold'








[/URL]
Bucephalandra sp. Sokan 3 Shine Blue by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Bucephalandra sp. Sokan 3 'Shine Blue' Ditto about the holes in the leaves.








[/URL]
coffeefolia spathe by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias barteri var. coffeefolia Notice the red peduncle.








[/URL]
Anubias sp. Gabon by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias sp. Gabon This plant has been growing decently well. I think the plant could be a little nicer if I grew it in a larger container so that the leaves could spread nicely and maybe if I used a little more light.








[/URL]
Anubias barteri var. glabra by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Anubias barteri var. glabra Ditto on the culture.


----------



## wabisabi

Nice collection you got there.

What do you attribute the pinpoint holes in the bucephalandra to?


----------



## mats808

Thanks.

I'm not quite sure. Since they only appear when I return from the hospital I'm guessing it's one of two things. My theory is that it's either too much of something (possibly nitrates) or a lack of something. The reason I think this is because while I'm in the hospital I'm unable to change water and I'm unable to fertilize. As long as I'm able to properly care for the tank I never get the holes.


----------



## mats808

[/URL]
Cryptocoryne cordata var. zonata2 by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG] 
Cryptocoryne cordatata var. zonata 'Kuching' This is the best I've been able to grow a zonata so far. I started it as a single plant. The newest plantlets almost look happy.








[/URL]
Cryptocoryne cordata var. Zonata by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Cryptocoryne coradata var. zonata 'Kuching'


----------



## mats808

Here are some non aquatics that I like.







[/URL]
Microsorum thailandicum by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Microsorum thailandicum.








[/URL]
Begonia rajah by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Begonia rajah


----------



## mats808

[/URL]
Getting some Bucephalandra established by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]
Here's some Bucephalandra getting established at the farm.


----------



## mats808

[/URL]
Bucephalandra orientalis by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]
Unknown moss by aaron.matsumoto, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------

